# sensor de proximidad



## chomy (Nov 14, 2009)

soy estudiante de cbtis y m dejaron un proyecto de un robot a sensores de proximidad e encontrado buenos circuitos pero estos los quiero conectar a un motor y pues en los diagramas viene un led pero a la ohora de que cambio el led por el motor no funciona que puedo acer?
gracias


----------



## lubeck (Nov 14, 2009)

Checa con el buscador, hay varios circuitos que te pudieran servir, o a tu circuito ponle un transitor o mosfet para dar potencia antes del motor y en lugar del led, y si el motor giraria en ambas direcciones necesitas un puente H...
tambien podrias subir el esquema que estas utilizando para ver que se puede hacer...
espero te sirva la informacion...


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 14, 2009)

lo mejor seria amplificar la señal con unos transisitores en forma de darlintong tambien depende del voltaje y consumo de tu motor tambien mas seguro es usar un rele a la salida del led pones los transisitores y undiodo a la bobina del rele y en el comun del rele el positivo de voltaje que quieras usar el rele es simple inversor los transistores lo comun serian dos bc548b npn

saludos.


----------



## chomy (Nov 15, 2009)

saludos de nuevo

pues el circuito es este 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/circuito.gif

y el motor lo estoy provando con motor cd de 5 volts pero el profe nos pide que sea a pasos el motor pues quiero que lleve un sensor a un costado y a la hora de detectar algo de un giro de 90 grados para quedar de frente a el pero el problema de esto igual es que todavia no se programar los motores a pasos me podrian enseñar un circuito o algo asi
y lo de la salida e estado buscando en google y encontre un amplificador aperacional el Lm741 nose si eseme sirva los datos vienen de esta pagina
http://html.rincondelvago.com/amplificadores-operacionales_5.html
gracias por su ayuda y saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2009)

Segun el diagrama que estas utilizando, y en mi opinion deberia funcionar quitando la resistencia y el led y sustituirlo por el motor y un diodo en paralelo , probablemente si no te funciona es por la resistencia....
en cuanto a los motores a pasos creo que nesecitarias un microcontrolador (pic) y el l297 l298, no recuerdo bien el numero de parte de estos, bueno en fin no creo que sea una cosa muy sencilla, y creo que tampoco sea necesario el lm741, la amplificacion de corriente a que se refieren o nos referimos es a utilizar transistores en forma darlington o reles.
espero no equivocarme ....
Saludos...


----------



## chomy (Nov 15, 2009)

gracias voy a probar lo que dices y le quiero meter un potenciómetro para regular la distancia del sensor no sabes donde lo podria llevar y de los pics me podrias pasar un pagina para saber su funcionamiento
gracias


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2009)

pd. me parece que en tu diagrama el bc558 ya le podria dar, por decirlo asi, potencia al motor aun sin estar en darlington...

creo yo que podrias sustuir la resistencia de 10k que esta junto al receptor de ir, por el potenciometro o preset igual de 10k... conectando un borne exterior en una via y el del centro en la otra via... espero a ver sido claro..
saludos.

con respecto a los pics y motores a pasos te recomiendo que uses el buscador porque hay muchos....


----------



## chomy (Nov 15, 2009)

com se podria decir que los bornes exteriores como va la rei
sistencia y l d en medio al borne 3 del lm567?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2009)

no entendi tu pregunta...
pero yo probaria esto...

me equivoque con el diodo en paralelo al motor va al revez.... perdon ....y puede ser el 1n4148


----------



## chomy (Nov 15, 2009)

gracias lo probare y pronto les tendre una respuesta o mas preguntas jaja gracias


----------



## algp (Nov 15, 2009)

Como diodo en antiparalelo para el motor personalmente creo que un 1N400X ( donde X es cualquier numero entre 1 y 7 ), seria mas apropiado para esa aplicacion.
La polaridad del diodo para esta aplicacion es catodo al positivo, la funcion que cumple es proteger al transistor de picos de tension que podria generar el motor al detenerse.


----------



## joel606 (Nov 15, 2009)

e perdon pero no te puedo ayudar pero me gustaria que me ayudaras yo estudio en la eiao y de la misma manera me encargaron un proyecto y no encuentro el lm567 para el sensor no saves donde lo puedo comprar soy de monterrey  

ojale y me puedas ayudar


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

joel606 dijo:


> ......no encuentro el lm567 para el sensor no saves donde lo puedo comprar soy de monterrey.....


Te fijaste aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## joel606 (Nov 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te fijaste aquí:
> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores



e we podias decirlo de otra manera pero me vale madre grasias por la pag

y dije en monterrey entre y no tienen sucursales aqui.

como lo pido tengo que hablar a la cd de mexico

ojale y me puedas ayudar

por favor.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2009)

Saludos joel:
Checa esta pagina de steren a ver cual te queda mas cerca..


> http://www.steren.com.mx/tiendas/estado.asp?id_estado=nl


y en el catalogo podrias ver si lo manejan de linea....



> e we podias decirlo de otra manera pero me vale madre grasias por la pag


A veces por las limitaciones de la escritura no se da una entonacion adecuada... seguramente y la mayoria de la veces en este foro no se hace con mala intencion... 

Saludos...


----------



## joel606 (Nov 15, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> saludos joel:
> Checa esta pagina de steren a ver cual te queda mas cerca..
> Y en el catalogo podrias ver si lo manejan de linea....
> 
> ...




grasias pero no creo ya que e ido a mas de una estereny no lo tienen

pero grasias y si saves de otra tienda te lo agradeceria


----------

